# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Catch : Tu as déjà vu un monsieur tout nu ?

## Toxic

Comme désormais chaque jeudi, c’est déjà le retour de la traditionnelle rubrique-dont-tout-le-monde-se-branle, la rubrique Catch. Et on va pour une fois empiéter sur les plates-bandes de Bebealien et parler de cinéma, car voyez-vous, les films sur le catch n'ont pas commencé avec _The Wrestler_ d'Arronofsky. De même qu’il y a eu au moins trois films sur la boxe avant _Rocky IV_, plus d’un réalisateur s’est penché sur les exploits des champions du coup de la corde à linge et de la prise du sommeil.
 Aujourd’hui, intéressons-nous donc à un obscur film de 1998 qui ne mérite pas vraiment qu’on le tire de l’anonymat total dans lequel il est retombé environ 15 secondes après sa sortie, mais soyons fous et parlons-en quand même : _The Naked Man_, une comédie noire de J. Todd Anderson avec Michael Rappaport.
 Le film semble vaguement tenter de répondre à la question "Que se passerait-il si un catcheur pétait un plomb et que son gimmick empiétait à plein temps sur sa personnalité réelle ?", mais illustre plutôt une autre hypothèse, "Que se passerait-il si le storyboardeur des frères Coen récupérait quelques pages d’un scénar inachevé dans leur poubelle, brodait portnawak autour, et s’efforçait de singer maladroitement leur style dans un film poussif et bas-du-front ?"
 Sur le papier, pourtant, l’histoire avait du potentiel. Dans la journée, Ed est un jeune kiné apprécié par ses patients. Le soir, il est "Naked Man", un catcheur affublé du costume le plus abominable qu'on ait vu depuis Giant Gonzales, adulé par les fans. Il vient d’obtenir son diplôme, va ouvrir son propre cabinet, et a promis à sa femme, enceinte, qu’il raccrochait définitivement son masque et son collant. Mais le jour où une tragédie survient, Ed se réfugie à temps plein derrière Naked Man pour fuir la réalité et jouer les redresseurs de torts…

  L'ambition de J. Todd Anderson était visiblement de signer un film "Coen-ien" : personnages outranciers, situations absurdes et macabres, dialogues à prétention humoristique... Le problème c'est qu'à force d'en faire des tonnes pour espérer ressembler à ses employeurs,  il n'en réussit qu'une caricature grossière et ridicule où absolument rien ne fonctionne. C'est du sous-_Arizona Jr_/sous-_Fargo_ alourdi de multiples couches de gras, avec une intrigue idiote et simpliste plombée par un humour puéril (genre gros plan sur les mains du méchant qui se tient l'entrejambe quand le héros lui file un coup de tatane dans les roupettes, ou flic crado qui se carre un sandwich sous l'aisselle...) et des dialogues ineptes surjoués par des acteurs qui avaient vraisemblablement reçu comme consigne "Essaie pas d'être crédible ou subtil, prends un accent péquenaud rigolo, un air zinzin, et débite tes lignes de la manière la plus clownesque possible, ça fera encore plus "style frères Coen" qu'un vrai film des frères Coen !"
  En quelques rares occasions, le film prend une tournure si nanaresque qu'on arrive à sourire un peu (si vous vous laissez tenter par le DVD à 3 €, zappez directement vers la fin, sur le sort bien gore réservé au sosie d'Elvis qui sert de comparse au méchant) mais dans l'ensemble, c'est très laborieux et désespérément pas drôle. Et le fan de catch n'y trouvera hélas pas plus son compte que le cinéphile lambda, Anderson donnant surtout l'impression de chercher à s'en moquer, ce qui serait de bonne guerre si c'était bien fait, ce qui n'est pas le cas. La discipline est ici envisagée comme un spectacle de cirque pour ploucs semi-débiles et amateurs de violence gratuite (cerise sur le gâteau, les acteurs se forcent à prononcer _rasslin'_ au lieu de _wrestling_, pour qu'on comprenne bien qu'on a affaire à des bouseux du Sud, en plein Minnesota), sauf que ça ne ressemble tellement pas à du vrai catch que la parodie tombe complètement à plat. Quant aux très rares matchs, assurés par des cascadeurs (le vieux Ken Patera semble avoir été le seul "vrai" catcheur à avoir participé au tournage), ils sont à l'image des autres scènes d'action, insipides et mal filmés.
 Bref, quitte à voir un mauvais film mal joué sur le catch, je préfère vous recommander _Cadence de combat_ avec Hulk Hogan. Osez me dire que la scène qui suit ne vous donne pas envie de pétitionner pour que la WWE le réédite d'urgence en DVD zone 2 !

  

Voir la news (2 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Saint Empire

Quel bon acteur , ce Hulk quand même.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Il est vraiment raide par contre. Mais il a pas joue dans une serie dans laquelle il conduit un hors-bord ?

----------


## BlueTemplar

Vous aimez le catch mexicain et les zombies ? Va falloir essayer ZOMBIE KING AND THE LEGION OF DOOM!
C'est assez drôle à défaut d'être un bon film.

----------


## Voldain

N'empèche on peut rigoler de Hulk Hogan dans cette scène mais il est quand même meilleur que John Cena  ::ninja::

----------


## DJBoulette

houla oui, j'en connais bien 2 ou 3 qui on deja vu au moins 3 monsieurs tout nus!  :;):

----------


## Falafel

John Cena, le frère d'Ayrton ?

----------


## BigDams

Gérard le Canard malheureusement, si, cette bouse télévisée s'appelait "Caraïbe Offshore". 
Même au troisième degré, c'était à peine drôle.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Gérard le Canard

Merci BigDams, je me rappelais que c etait horriblement endormant. hulk hogan n a aucune presence ni prestence a l ecran, c est une sorte de poupee de cire articulee.
J essayerais de voir le film si bien critique, enfaite a force de dire que c est du mauvais, cela pousse tout de moment d y jeter un coup d oeil pour se faire son propre avis.

----------


## Voldain

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2d18...402d465474.gif


Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je vois le fingerpoke of doom (ou a peu de chose de près).

----------


## boblecowboy

Mais pourquoi Hulk grogne-t-il de la sorte?

----------


## Roupille

> Quel bon acteur , ce Hulk quand même.


Oui mais je te laisse le soin de lui dire en face. Je te regarderai de loin  :^_^:

----------


## Je2uS

Quand je l'ai acheté pour trois euros à carrouf, j'ai su qu'il ne faudrait jamais le regarder, afin d'entretenir le doute. 
Je regardais sa jaquette aux couleurs grossières aux sous entendus flatteurs et j'osais esperer.
Maintenant je sais. 
Vous êtes un briseur de rêves, monsieur.

----------


## Roupille

> Mais pourquoi Hulk grogne-t-il de la sorte?


Parce que le fantôme d'André the Giant est dans le coin !

----------


## Manu71

Il y a pas mal d'années, j'avais vu un film avec Peter Falk, qui manageait 2 catcheuses...." 2 filles au tapis" je crois...(je pourrais gogoliser, mais j'aime bien faire travailler mes neurones, et ça fait parfois vivre un topic).
D'après mes souvenirs, c'était plutôt sympa...

Edit: ma mémoire marche encore :http://www.dvdrama.com/film-14136-de...s-au-tapis.php
Par contre, j'avais complêtement zappé que c'était d'Aldrich....honte à moi...
Re edit: et en relisant le topic, je m'aperçois que ma réponse détonne ..zut, j'ai été trop vite. Désolé.

----------


## Zak Blayde

Depuis The Naked Man c'est plutôt le fameux épisode de How I met you Mother. J'ai pas trop regardé la série mais cet épisode est bien énorme  ::P: .

----------


## lordpatou

Et personnes ne parle de "Super Nacho", voila un grand filme de catch avec une belle fable pleine de bon sentiments...

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...006_shortfilms

----------


## Toxic

> Et personnes ne parle de "Super Nacho", voila un grand filme de catch avec une belle fable pleine de bon sentiments...


Putain mais spoile pas le sujet de la rubrique de la semaine prochaine toi !

----------

